# Spitefull comments



## monkeynuts (Dec 3, 2004)

Plaese can we show that these comments are not acceptable.
http://www.mrexcel.com/board2/viewtopic.php?t=118204&postdays=0&postorder=asc&start=11


> I respect people’s right to believe as they wish, and many Christians are aware of the origins of Christmas. But that they are not truly "Christian" can be seen from these quotes:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What do you tjhink: This comment is spitefull, and it is stirring bad feelings in people with faith.  The person who make comments like this should keep their own thoughts quiet and not go put it in places like this.

Yes if you think this person should be quiet

Yes or no?


----------



## Legacy 5624 (Dec 3, 2004)

I would like to place a bet on this thread being deleted.


----------



## WillR (Dec 3, 2004)

Utter Hogwash!   

You seem intent on making yourself unwelcome Mr Nuts. What's your problem ?


----------



## Richie(UK) (Dec 3, 2004)

Monkeynuts,

The only 'stirring' going on here is your vendetta against The Tamer.  

Just let it go and move on!


----------

